# Shampoo and conditioner help



## robl45 (Dec 25, 2007)

So after a lot of research, I"m thinking of going with the biogroom whitening shampoo and one of their other shampoo and conditioners for normal bathing as I understand the whitening shouldn't be used all the time.

So what normal biogroom shampoo and conditioner is recommended and 

Is there anywhere that people know of that sell biogroom and absolutely natural grooming aid? I found one place but shipping is like 10 bucks.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Since your baby is a puppy, you really need to stay with a puppy shampoo until her adult coat comes in. I really liked Bio-Groom So Gentle for Zoe when she was a puppy. In fact, I'm thinking of going back to it or the oatmeal. They both kept her really white. But for a puppy, I'd stay with the So-Gentle. Here is a link through PetEdge. I don't think most chain pet supply stores will carry many quality shampoos and conditioners. But if you have any locally owned pet boutiques, they may have some good quality puppy shampoos. Or you can always order on line. And don't forget to use conditioner. Very, very important.

Bio-Groom So Gentle Shampoo


----------



## robl45 (Dec 25, 2007)

> Since your baby is a puppy, you really need to stay with a puppy shampoo until her adult coat comes in. I really liked Bio-Groom So Gentle for Zoe when she was a puppy. In fact, I'm thinking of going back to it or the oatmeal. They both kept her really white. But for a puppy, I'd stay with the So-Gentle. Here is a link through PetEdge. I don't think most chain pet supply stores will carry many quality shampoos and conditioners. But if you have any locally owned pet boutiques, they may have some good quality puppy shampoos. Or you can always order on line. And don't forget to use conditioner. Very, very important.
> 
> Bio-Groom So Gentle Shampoo[/B]


thank you  but you never said what conditoner to use. Reading through the biogroom conditioners is more confusing than the shampoos.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I have been using "Johnson's Detangling Shampoo, 2-in1 formula for fine hair". It is also tearless.
I have had great results with this!!!! Says it is soap free and allergy tested.

Marsha


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=493877
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are wanting to order everything from the same place (ie PetEdge) I have used and like the Tropiclean brand. I'm a sucker for smells and I can't say I really liked any of the fragrances of the BioGroom conditioners. There aren't specific puppy conditioners. Just find one you like. You could try either Tropiclean
Natural Kiwi or Tropiclean SpaLavish Conditioner. The SpaLavish I just LOOOOVE the fragrances! Here are a coulpe of links still through PetEdge which will help with shipping costs if you stay with one place.

Tropiclean Natural Kiwi
SpaLavish Conditioner


----------



## robl45 (Dec 25, 2007)

I thought I replyed to this thread much earlier, guess it didn't go through. I was planning to get everything from jemarpet.com as they have the absolutely natural and the biogroom, but they don't sell the tropiclean line.









> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=493967
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> I thought I replyed to this thread much earlier, guess it didn't go through. I was planning to get everything from jemarpet.com as they have the absolutely natural and the biogroom, but they don't sell the tropiclean line.[/B]


Sorry, I don't know anything about those brands of conditioners. Hopefully someone else here will. You could also use Pantene Ice Shine conditioner. I use that on my two a lot, and you can pick it up in the grocery store.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine is an AWESOME conditioner for my two. I don't even have to brush them before their baths now, and have no trouble brushing them afterwards.


----------



## robl45 (Dec 25, 2007)

> Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine is an AWESOME conditioner for my two. I don't even have to brush them before their baths now, and have no trouble brushing them afterwards.[/B]



so here is my final plan, I'm planning on getting biogroom so gentle shampoo, coat handler conditioner. biogroom whitening shampoo, and absolutely natural grooming aid. I believe all of these can be used on a 3 month old puppy? 

Does this sound like a good list?


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=494359
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally, I'd use the Biogroom Super White Shampoo for the head and face since it's tearless, Chris Christensen Day to Day Shampoo & Conditioner for the body and your choice of diluted spray-in conditioner for brushing. I'd skip the Coat Handler Conditioner since I think it's too heavy for a puppy coat. If you decide to use it make sure that you super dilute it and rinse it out extremely well. Otherwise the coat will get gummy and mat really easily. Been there done that.  

Cathy A


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=494359
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've just reread all the posts and sine you want to get everything from the same place your list sounds okay except for the Coat Handler Conditioner. I'd definitely ditch it and find another conditioner.

Cathy A


----------



## robl45 (Dec 25, 2007)

all the posts I read on conditioners on this forum says coat handler over and over again as the best conditioner? Is it just not great for puppys?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> all the posts I read on conditioners on this forum says coat handler over and over again as the best conditioner? Is it just not great for puppys?[/B]


Coat Handler is a mainstay in my home.

I have always ordered Absolutely Natural products straight from them. The Groom Aid is very gentle.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i just use pantene ice shine. :brownbag:


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495080
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While I like the way Coat Handler makes the coats look I get tiny knots when I use it. When I stick with Chris Christensen I don't get any knots. We must have different coat or water or something. It sure doesn't work for me no matter how much I dilute it.

Cathy A


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Sorry to interrupt this thread, but I am getting such a kick out of our new Malt-Daddy doing all his research & doing all he can for his new fluff-baby :wub: 

Sorry, I'm not familiar with some of the products you have mentioned, nor jemarpet so I wont confuse you by adding my 2 cents worth! LOL I order mostly from PetEdge, as they will ship internationally, so most of my products (not all) come from there.

I do use Bio Groom though, and am very happy with it. I also use CC products, and a new product our groomer just put us onto - Pet Esthe, but as I said, I don't want to confuse issues for you!! You seem to be on the right track! Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I love all spa lavish products, and especially their facial scrub. My baby is soft, and smells sweet.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495080
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just ordered gallon containers of all three of the coat handler products (clarifying, maintainence and the conditioner) I have NEVER needed to order gallons before, but as you said, the Coat Handler is a mainstay. It works ok on two of my dogs but is my 'must have' for Caira. It leaves her coat so nice.

I've used it on my puppies and I like it ok for them. Not great, but it leaves their coat nice and shiney. I use the Biogroom puppy shampoo because it's tearless and the Biogroom So White for the face and I've tried biogroom oatmeal conditioner but I could take it or leave it with these puppies. It is definitely a case of what works for one dog doesn't work for everyone!


----------



## robl45 (Dec 25, 2007)

which is the biogroom puppy shampoo? I ordered Absolutely natural groom aid, biogroom so gentle shampoo, biogroom whitening shampoo and coat handler conditioner for showball, hopefully will be here next week.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> which is the biogroom puppy shampoo? I ordered Absolutely natural groom aid, biogroom so gentle shampoo, biogroom whitening shampoo and coat handler conditioner for showball, hopefully will be here next week.[/B]


it's called Fluffy Puppy Here's the info for it
http://www.showdogstore.com/index.asp?Page...&ProdID=409

The other things you ordered should work great though. Make sure the coat handler conditioner is diluted enough though or you might not get the results you are expecting! 

Good luck!


----------



## robl45 (Dec 25, 2007)

I didn't even notice they had the puppy shampoo, so the so gentle shampoo will be okay for her?


----------

